# Cork bark+microwave?



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought some rounds at pet smart just wondering if I can microwave to make sure it's clean.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*BOOM!*


JK. Actually I dont know if they would react at all ? trapped air. Honestly I doubt you need to sterilize them any more than they already are.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried it with a reject round, don't do it....


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Details? Time for a new microwave? Or do the windows need to be open for a month to clear out the stench? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Micro fire, it seems to have melted it down a bit and it smells of burnt wood which isn't too bad for me but I won't be using it that's for sure haha


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Good to know! Ive considered doing that in the past. Glad I didnt!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

I've soaked flats and rounds and placed them in the oven @ 225 for about a hour. Pain in the azz and like Shawn said not really necessary. I no long bake them, rite into the viv.


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Alternatively, you can boil them or wrap in black trash bag and leave out in the sun for a while (days). Nether method is 100% effective, but they are your best options if you do not have access to an autoclave.


----------

